# Hi



## macZ (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm New To This Forum. 

I Bought A 300z Convertible A Few Months Ago And My Top Got Slashed. Anyone Know Where I Can Get Another One? 

And What Are Those Suction Cup Looking Things That Came With The Car For? 

Thanks In Advance


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you might check with motorsportor or your dealership but they will most likely
charge an outrageous price for it if they hane it good luck.


----------

